# Teeth



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

What is recommended for keeping dogs teeth clean and in good shape and helping the good ole dog breath? Any secrets out there?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The flesh from a good smelling decoy! Just my guess! :razz:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

So you doing anything this weekend?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

RMB's once or twice a week.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Stop, that's toooooo funnnny. Glad I wasn't drinking coffee when I read that.


----------



## Melanie Moore (May 21, 2008)

I give my dogs these. They stand up REALLY well to HEAVY chewers and keep their teeth pretty clean. Does nothing for breath. 

http://www.dog.com/item/nylabone-galileo-bone-for-dogs/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> What is recommended for keeping dogs teeth clean and in good shape and helping the good ole dog breath? Any secrets out there?


Raw diet based on RMBs ( I mean raw meaty bones that the dog eats, such as a chicken quarter or maybe some backs and necks, as opposed to recreational bones; they are not the same thing.  )


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I use RMB's and then I scale them once in a while with a tooth scaler. They work great and even with an asshole dog....I can get it done with no resistance. It just scales the plaque off the top and that usaully really helps with bad breath.

Courtney


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I just heard a guy with a GSD say that a nylabone was wearing the enamel off his dog's teeth....


My young guy just finished one of the old plastic nylabones I had from an older dog. It seems safer in that they really do eat it instead of just scrape their teeth on it, there was a time or two when a lot of small pieces of it where visible when he defecated (I took the high road with the terminology), and I wondered if it was possible to ever get a blockage from a lot of small plastic fragments.



http://www.dog.com/item/nylabone-hercules-gumabone-dog-bone/090121/


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

my parents used to get dog treats that had deactivated charcoal in them to help w/dog breath. don't know if they're still available or not.

also (and here connie and i disagree), a good beef shank bone, just replace it when it gets dried out. if i fed raw, probably wouldn't need the shank bone though...but i'd rather give them the shank bone than a nylabone (tried one once, never again) or one of those rawhide bones. 

NEVER a cooked bone!! if you've ever had the joy and pleasure of cleaning out a dog's impacted digestive tract, you'll know why; if you haven't, well, you don't want to go "there", haha. and that's if the dog lives to tell about it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> The flesh from a good smelling decoy! Just my guess! :razz:


"Good smelling decoy" ?
Where do you find one of them?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

before we switched to a mostly raw diet i had to use the "dental" textured nylabones. now that the big guy gets several RMBs per week no dental chews are needed. we feed chicken and turkey backs alot and they seem to do the trick. if you're not feeding raw a few backs or necks a week would probably help with the tooth cleaning. 

i haven't tried to much to rid the dog breath. my neighboor feeds her dog those greenie treats and his breath still smells doggy.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I don't disagree with Connie at all.....IF the dog is a voracous chewer....my dogs are not as they seem to like to savor the bones....
Voracious chewers can crack their teeth....the mild chewers will not. 

I do not give weight bearing bones (legs mainly) but I do scoop out the marrow and mix it with their other stuff I put in their kongs. Or I put a small amount in thier food. 

I only allow recreational bones when I am home and after a couple hours when I notice the dog leaving it alone, I go out and pick them up and toss them in the garbage, or leave them for the cats to finish picking at.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Make the damn thing stop chewing on it's anal gland and the breath freshens right up.


----------

